# Lederverarbeitung auf 310, besser auf KK umsteigen?



## Xantenia (18. April 2008)

Helft mir mal bitte, ich hab meinen alten Schami von vor BC mal ausgegraben und spiel den grad in der Scherbenwelt. Ich hab ihn auf Verstärker umgeskillt und mit grünem Zeugs aus dem AH ausgestattet mit Stärke und Ausdauer. Er bereitet mir ziemlich viel Freude nur Lederverarbeitung nicht mehr besonders.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab mal geschaut was da noch so kommt, außer den Rüstungssets ist da nicht viel und alles kostet Unmengen.
Daher mein Gedanke Lederverarbeitung ganz zu lassen und auf Kräuterkunde umzuskillen. Da kann ich nebenbei gut Gold verdienen und mir das farmen nach Urleben mit meiner Priesterin (Urmondschneiderei) sparen. Hinzu kommt noch das der Schami ein Taure ist und auch nen grünen Daumen hat, sprich +5 (oder +15?) auf Kräuterpflücken.
Was sagt ihr? Gibt es noch was tolles in Lederverarbeitung was sich lohnt für mich? Die Trommeln wohl nicht so, da ich mit der Priest genug raiden gehen und den Schami eher für PVP und farmen nutzen werde.
Schonmal Danke im voraus!

Eure Xantenia


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (18. April 2008)

dann nimm ruhig kräuter, der neue alchistein mit 108 ap is grund genug^^
besser als das zeug ausm leder allemal


----------



## Gotama (4. Juni 2008)

Seit wann kann man als Kräuterkundler Alchisteine machen? Alchistein können nur Alchimisten und so wie ers geschrieben hat will er KK nur als Farmberuf und ned au no Alchimie lernen.


----------



## Níght06 (12. Juli 2008)

binnichtsschuld, glaub du machst da ein denk fehler^^

es geht um kräuterkunde und nicht Alchimie.


Ich würde dir nicht empfehlen auf kräuterkunde umzuskillen, weil du lederverarbeitung nun schon so weit hochgebracht hast (310) - auch wenn du pvp machen willst.


----------



## Kwatamehn (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab Lederverarbeitung auf 375 und finde schon dass es da ne Menge netter Sachen gibt (zumindest als Jäger aber auch für andere Klassen).

Einige Rezepte gibts halt erst ab entsprechenden Ruf oder Raiddrops.

Zum Thema Kohle machen mit Lederverarbeitung:

Ich weiss jetzt nicht ob du Lederverarbeitung&Kürschnern hast und nur Lederverarbeitung mit Kräuterkunde ersetzen willst -
also quasi 2 Sammelberufe.

Aber mit Kürschnern lässt sich doch einiges Gold machen:
Schweres Knotenhautleder,Grollhufleder und ab und an mal Kobraschuppen gehen schon für
hübsche Sümmchen weg und sind schnell erfarmt - sogar nebenbei beim Dailys machen:
Mulitphasenvermessung in Nagrand, dazu Einen Vorteil gewinnen - lässt sich beides gleichzeitig in Nagrand
erledigen,usw,usf.

Ich find halt echt gerade beim Leveln bzw. Questen ist Kürschnern der beste Beruf - das geht Hand ind Hand.


----------

